# Love her a lot ! Pray (to) her a lot ! She will take ...



## fantazya

Love her a lot ! Pray (to) her a lot ! She will take of you !

그녀에게 많은 사랑! 많은 그녀에게기도하자! 그녀는 당신을 걸릴 것입니다!

My traduction is surely not correct.... I also need to know how to translate this: "!"

Thank you : -)


----------



## Rance

I'm not familiar with the term "take of you".
Did you mean "take care of you"?

Also it's quite hard to provide appropriate translation without knowing the subject/context.
Lack of such information makes hard to decide what kind of tone/honorific should be used.
It would have been nice if you could have included who is addressing the message, whom the message is being addressed to, and who "she" is.

Anyhow here's my attempt:

그녀를 많이 사모하라. 그녀에게 많은 기도를 바쳐라. 그녀가 너를 보살필 것이다.


----------



## fantazya

Sorry... Yes it is "take care of you"

It is to write on a card... and addressed to a saint.

Thank you


----------



## Kross

fantazya said:


> addressed to a saint.


 Can you share who she would be in your question? Saint Mary?


----------



## fantazya

No I can't because it can be addressed to different saints


----------

